# Can everyone let me know how i'm doing?



## cstarbuck (Jan 1, 2013)

I am 18 and I've been shooting for 2 years and I am thinking about pursuing photography for a career, here's my page on facebook https://www.facebook.com/pages/CStarbuck-Photography/186916154694252 with all the pictures. I have only edited one of them..
Thanks!


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 1, 2013)

Post 2 or 3 here and number them.  You'll get far more responses.  Most here won't wade through an entire portfolio just to provide generic feedback.

Welcome!


----------



## gw2424 (Jan 1, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Post 2 or 3 here and number them.  You'll get far more responses.  Most here won't wade through an entire portfolio just to provide generic feedback.
> 
> Welcome!



+1

We don't like Facebook around here...

EDIT: And especially not Instagram!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 1, 2013)

just post a couple of your very best... we will be happy to help!


----------



## Vautrin (Jan 1, 2013)

I do see quite a bit of potential.

But looking through your photos, I don't see a single photo that makes me say "WOW! He's an amazing photographer"

And that's really the problem.  Why do you want to be a photog?

Money?  Fame?  Find another line of business.

Are you OK just getting by to make your art?  To just be a photog?  Not caring how much you make?

Ok, then you're set.

Sad but true fact is pay day for pro photogs is probably at an alll time low.  You'll be lucky if you can feed yourself nevermind a family.  

It's a hard path, only meant for those who can't see being anything else.


----------



## cstarbuck (Jan 1, 2013)

Here's some quick samples


----------



## tentwo (Jan 1, 2013)

Watch your horizon lines. All 4 are slanted.  This is very common but it just takes a little looking on the outside of your viewfinder prior to the snap.


----------



## cstarbuck (Jan 1, 2013)

tentwo said:


> Watch your horizon lines. All 4 are slanted.  This is very common but it just takes a little looking on the outside of your viewfinder prior to the snap.



Okay, thanks! Would you recommend a tripod?


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 1, 2013)

cstarbuck said:


> Okay, thanks! Would you recommend a tripod?



I would recommend getting some books on composition.


----------



## KmH (Jan 2, 2013)

gw2424 said:


> We don't like Facebook around here...
> 
> EDIT: And especially not Instagram!


We?

You can only speak for yourself.


----------



## Scuba (Jan 2, 2013)

I don't see anything at this point that says "wow." Images are flat and not that well composed.  You have a lot to learn before you should consider a career in photography.


----------



## KmH (Jan 2, 2013)

cstarbuck said:


> tentwo said:
> 
> 
> > Watch your horizon lines. All 4 are slanted.  This is very common but it just takes a little looking on the outside of your viewfinder prior to the snap.
> ...


You would still have to level a tripod. Many tripods have a built-in bubble level for that very purpose.
Many just use the focus points in the viewfinder as a guide for making sure the horizon is level.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 2, 2013)

I would suggest picking up any of the John Hedgecoe photography instruction books, and looking through one very,very,very carefully, for a period of about six months. I'm not kidding. I went to your FB page and looked at about 30 images. You need instruction in fundamentals and accepted practices. Your photo technique is raw and unrefined, and not in the "good way". You are still young, and will no doubt improve a lot. I was shooting pics back at your age, and my skills improved a lot from age 18 to 21, and then from 21 to 40 years old you get a lot better too. Looking at your FB images, I would say you are on equal footing with many 2-year shooters, but behind some, and ahead of others, but still in need of some education in the best-practices ways of doing a lot of types of photos.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 2, 2013)

Considering photography as a career at the point you are with the samples you've provided would be a mistake. Work on the basics, learn more, and think up a business plan where you're making out better than flipping burgers at McDonald's.


----------



## KmH (Jan 2, 2013)

Like any career, there are fundamentals that have to be learned and mastered if you want a solid foundation for your chosen career.

For doing photography those fundamentals include art fundamentals, like the fundamentals of design and visual image composition, plus the basic technical concepts related to optics, color perception, lighting, and more.


----------

